# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software)  المرجوا المساعدة في فك شفرة 9800 بلاك بيري

## hafidi moh

قمت بأدخال mep 2 لاكن للاسف يكتب code error;please wait قمت ب
IMEI: 358453028725132
MEP: MEP-04104-007
SERVER->Served by MXKEY - BLADE X at host2, agent version 1.1 revision 0.8
MEP2(Network,Active,0,10): 1679103826773630
MEP3(Network Subset): 0476059182071334
MEP4(Service Provider): 2783281443650799
MEP5(Corporate): 4272162الفلاش لاكن نفس النتيجة

----------


## sh mobil

kj tvn 'pkojyv  hijm mo

----------


## sh mobil

ppoij jjjjjjjjjjjj yyg

----------


## اسلام محمد

اكبر تجمع موبيلات فى مصر عندنا فى الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## GSM-AYA

*موضوع قديم.................*

----------

